# Finished redoing my trunk today......



## seanxnj (Jan 24, 2007)

*Finished redoing my trunk today...... New Pictures*

Past couple weeks i have been dabbling in redoing my trunk. I don't have a finished top yet. But i built a wood frame, put some bulkheads in, reran all my wiring, now im just waiting for a new water trap to come in and im all set. Hers a few shots.


























_Modified by seanxnj at 5:22 PM 2-18-2010_


----------



## Richmond69er (Apr 16, 2005)

Looks really good!
any pics from before u redid it?


----------



## seanxnj (Jan 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## seanxnj (Jan 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*

that's the only one i have and it was before i put the valves in.


----------



## Nyccustomizer (Sep 9, 2009)

Looks great. My only concern would be getting fresh air to the compressor. I would definitely recommend remotely mounting the air filter to cool air if you haven't done that already. Keep us posted.


----------



## seanxnj (Jan 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*

yea i was thinking about that, im gonna look into doing that next weekend


----------



## ryannorris16 (Apr 7, 2008)

*FV-QR*

looks good where did you get those fittings that go into the body?


----------



## ProjekBomb (Nov 11, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (ryannorris16)*

im sure they have some over at cline in dt ryan


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

looks awesome. I plan on redoing mine similar some day.....how do you have your lines routed to the rear bags?


----------



## seanxnj (Jan 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryannorris16* »_looks good where did you get those fittings that go into the body?


I bought the fittings from gauge magazine online, Im pretty sure you can get them anywhere that sells fittings though, parker, van air, etc. they are called bulkhead unions if you want to look into them. 

_Quote, originally posted by *no vtec 4me* »_looks awesome. I plan on redoing mine similar some day.....how do you have your lines routed to the rear bags?


The lines go around the rear axle and just kind of twist into the rear bags, it pretty complicated to explain, but its a real basic route.


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (seanxnj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *seanxnj* »_
The lines go around the rear axle and just kind of twist into the rear bags, it pretty complicated to explain, but its a real basic route.

so the inlet is towards the front of the car?


----------



## seanxnj (Jan 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*

kind of, it is like more toward the front but it is going towards the spare tire


----------



## vwpart (Jul 17, 2009)

what size compressors you running? is that one or two? do you have shots of the car?
very clean lines running thru the spair well into those bulkhead fittings. nice


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

i need some of those fittings, very clean man


----------



## seanxnj (Jan 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwpart* »_what size compressors you running? is that one or two? do you have shots of the car?
very clean lines running thru the spair well into those bulkhead fittings. nice


It's one viAir 380C. Here's one of the more recent shots from H20 this year


----------



## VDubDubber (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (seanxnj)*

Nice job! I agree I always love a set of lines through some nice bulkheads! Great job. On suggestiong if yo would like to keep everything the same with the comp just wire in a pc fan in your false floor or through the wood frame to pump in fresh air for the filter and keeping the motor cool. This will extend your life on the compressor eventhough it helps the 380 is 100% duty cycle.


----------



## ilde10 (Jun 16, 2006)

*FV-QR*

wood never get old. sweet setup man.


----------



## seanxnj (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (ilde10)*

That's actually the old setup, I'm starting the new one this weekend. Hopefully I'll have pictures earlly next week


----------



## VDubDubber (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (seanxnj)*

Can't wait to see the new setup! Great job. Is the new one hardlined? Please please say it IS so. lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (VDubDubber)*

neat wiring. I love to see that. Looks proper. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## seanxnj (Jan 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Nah no hardlining, I was going to go that route, but im going to have everything hidden so hardline would have been a waste for me kinda of. THe only thing i might hardline in is my compressor/trap.


----------



## VDubDubber (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (seanxnj)*

Nice from the looks of what you've got there you will build a badass hidden setup I'm sure. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## seanxnj (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: Finished redoing my trunk today...... (seanxnj)*

Here is the updated pictures with everything installed and working, I am making a cover for it this weekend so i will post some more pix when i finish. Also made a new tank gauge setup. just need to warp it. enjoy


----------



## seanxnj (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: Finished redoing my trunk today...... New Pictures (seanxnj)*


Still needs to be rouded, sanded and cleared. But you ge the idea


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

*Re: Finished redoing my trunk today...... New Pictures (seanxnj)*

looks good looks good but does the floor rattle with the sub right under the wood floor or do you still have to cut out a hole. but looks good.


----------



## seanxnj (Jan 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*

i have the whole frame protected wiht this sound proofing rubber stuff, they use it on elevators to reduce vobration


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (seanxnj)*

very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

if anyone is wondering about the bulkhead Unions, you can purchase them at suicidedoors.com
http://www.suicidedoors.com/fi...khead


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (05slvrstonegray1.8t)*

quick question. where did you route your front lines to go over the exhaust . did you wrap it or what ?


----------



## seanxnj (Jan 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*

i ran it over my exhaust right at the rear axle. i wrapped the lines in fuel line to protect from heat


----------



## GnarPassatWagon (Mar 7, 2009)

looks so clean


----------



## #Michgo (Jul 15, 2009)

*Re: (GnarPassatWagon)*

Love the new floor idea http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (GnarPassatWagon)*

nice and tidy under there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dj givv (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dangler (Sep 27, 2001)

*FV-QR*

lookin good.


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Dangler)*

i do like


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (eastcoaststeeze)*

looks great and so does your car


----------



## unitzero (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (rubAdubDUB01)*

looks clean man ! going to try something similar myself but I have no experience with wood or air so wish me luck !! lol


----------

